# Colder Pattern to Start 2022



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

https://www.woodtv.com/weather/bills-blog/colder-pattern-to-start-2022/


----------



## prezek (Dec 16, 2010)

Keep it up north


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Fine with me.

Daughter sent a pic of the snow by her place yesterday. And it was 4°...way better than the low to mid 30's crap we had with snow/sleet/freezing rain.


----------



## prezek (Dec 16, 2010)

Some sleet here yesterday, but after 2 days near 60 nothing laid….90% of our winter events are between 28 and 34 degrees…almost always a mixed mess.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Bellingham where she works. She lives about 20 minutes north.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1474824993213075458


----------



## Kvston (Nov 30, 2019)

I like the $ from freeze/thaw and freezing rain. I hate the liability. Bring on the cold its time to ice fish!


----------



## Landgreen (Sep 8, 2007)

Kvston said:


> I like the $ from freeze/thaw and freezing rain. I hate the liability. Bring on the cold its time to ice fish!


We dont salt much but using double what we normally go through at this point in season. Many lots and roadways are sheets of ice with all these freeze thaw cycles

I'm ready for cold temps and lake effect!


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)




----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Models are indicating another cool-down mid next week with chances of snow coming back into play.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)




----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)




----------

